# picts. drum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

here are some picts from today!!! drum bite was on we caught numerous nice fish. all ranging from 25 to 40 plus pounds!! the biggest boys are obvious!! thanks for letting me borrow your net for the day eddie we put it to good use!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some are not pictuered here.like some pup drum flashman got in the bait hole and a young bull shark that went 10 pounds or so.         

enjoy fellows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pics*

















































Nice Fish  
Fisherkid


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for swappin the links for the picts dirrectly on the thread fisher kid.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Hey*

Clinder now you make it look like I new which photos to put up  
Fisherkid 
I posted right after you


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice pic....*

Great fish, way to go!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you lost me ???????????????


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

You edited out the links so it looked like I already knew which photos to put up. But you posted right before me so I edited that saying I posted right after.
Fisherkid


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right on i got it now!! yeah i saw what you did and went ahead an edited out the links so it wasnt confusing.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yeah*

But you confused me  
Fisherkid


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

my bad!! i was kinda quick on the draw!!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

There are almost as much posts as views   
Fisherkid 
At the time of writing 10/11


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice going guys!!


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

*picts ,drum!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome pics guys. Looks like the weather was a little .


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I should probably clarify*

I wasn't there. I'm in south Florida. I don't even know clinder personally. I just posted the pictures.
Fisherkid


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a sharpnose shark, notice the white spots on the side...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah it is and? i think everyone here no that....???????????????????????????????????????did i miss something?????


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

Way to go dude. You are a fish catching machine. I've GOT to get down there.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i knew it was going to be good and i was hanging on a tree looking for some horns. looks like sammy can dance a jig now good for him.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Purdy color on that fish,Clinder.. Many of our fish in the ocean are more washed out looking than that.. The ones in the sound are like the one in that pic.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it was a perdy color wasnt it. lots of dark hues. the smaller ones were a lot lighter in color. most of the larger ones here will have beautiful dark colors on em


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*sharpnose shark*

I didn't know that.

Thanks for pointing out how to identify.

Nice pic's of fish.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Orest,

The Atlantic Sharpnose shark is definitely not in short supply down here in SC and GA. Chances are if you catch a shark that's less than three feet long, it's going to be a sharpnose, juvy or mature.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Blactips are no stranger to my hook either.


----------

